# Thompson/Center Recall



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

This recall applies to all ICON, VENTURE and DIMENSION rifles manufactured by Thompson/Center Arms prior to June 13, 2013. For details, click here...


----------



## JTKillough (May 4, 2010)

Bummer. At least it's not during calling season. Thanks for the info.


----------



## Scotty D. (Feb 23, 2012)

Sent this to my Dad the other day....He just bought a Dimension..

He's pretty miffed at Smith & Wesson...He made a good point about the fact that since S & W took over TC, every model of rifle they've put out has been recalled... He's switching to Savage & says good riddance to S&W's T/C....


----------

